# Recent Pics of Mr. Rich :o)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures of Rich from today and the 10th.  He will be 3 in a few days.  

Rich walks on a lead like a dream, and hops on the stand like a real gentleman. I love him! He is the easiest goat to handle on our farm!  Rich has 74 ABGA points and 2 reserve USBGA wins. I'd LOVE to show him this year, but he is right on the 1/4" line with his bite, so I don't want to risk getting DQ'd at a show. So... we're depending on his kids to get him that last point after Four is inspected(right Nancy?) I'm guessing Rich B. Itch will get him his last point.  She was a real show winner in 2012 and is beautiful.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He sure is one beautiful hunk of mass! It's so funny when bucks are easier to handle than the does.
RNSH OneFourRichie will be a yr old shortly. He was longer than the mature does several months ago. He will be inspected at first oppurtunity.
Mr Rich is a real eye popper!
You know, I wouldnt worry about his bite but that's just my opinion. You can have someone look at him. And you know some judges are more sticklers than others.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is strong looking!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

He looks great, that will be wonderful if you can get him ennobled!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

nancy d said:


> You know, I wouldnt worry about his bite but that's just my opinion. You can have someone look at him. And you know some judges are more sticklers than others.


Thank you! Yes, he is big and strong and must weigh close to 300.  He is VERY gentle though.

Ya well, Richard and Sandy were the ones who told me about his bite of course, and they measured it the best they could with a hem gauge. And I completely trust their judgment... It would be AWEFUL to get DQ'd and I don't want to risk it!! I know some judges would probably let him pass, but some might not.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I know nothing about ABGA or showing but i had to tell you.....

He is the most majestic/beautiful Buck I have seen so far!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

serenityfarmnm said:


> I know nothing about ABGA or showing but i had to tell you.....
> 
> He is the most majestic/beautiful Buck I have seen so far!


Thank you.  We feel very blessed to own him.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What is a "hem gauge"?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I LOVE him!! BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks ogfabby! 



nancy d said:


> What is a "hem gauge"?


A hem gauge is a nifty little thing used for sewing (most of the time). The hem needs to be a certain size while ironing, pinning and then sewing, so a hem gauge is used to measure your project's hem. We have several of them lying around here somewhere that we used to use.  

Here is a picture of what a hem gauge looks like. You can move the little arrows on the side to the size you want, or to see what exact size whatever it is you are measuring is.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

My home bred, Fearless, looks so much like him in how she is made. Maybe a little too much like him considering she's a she, but I think she's really something. I'll try to get a picture tomorrow.

How do Richie and Teflon get along?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> My home bred, Fearless, looks so much like him in how she is made. Maybe a little too much like him considering she's a she, but I think she's really something. I'll try to get a picture tomorrow.
> 
> How do Richie and Teflon get along?


 Oh please do!! I'd love to see what Fearless looks like now( and maybe Oreo too??? ) 

Richie and Teflon get along great. Teflon was terrified of Rich when we first put them together, and the little fight he did put up didn't last long at all( Rich is close to 3 times Teflon's size!)! Teflon WAS NOT happy about Rich winning, but they seem to love each other now! Teflon was pretty lonely by himself, so likes the company. When I took Richie out for pictures yesterday, Teflon wouldn't stop bawling! It was hilarious. Poor guy. He is a somewhat big baby.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hem gauge. I should have guessed that but you never know. 
Enyhow your pic didnt show up.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> []Oh please do!! I'd love to see what Fearless looks like now:


Here she is. She's currently got some serious winter clothes on. I'd like to make some seat covers out of her.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Ha. And I accidently caught Oreo clowning the picture like the unruly child that she is. Just noticed that. What a brat.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Seat Covers:slapfloor:Is Oreo practicing the helicopter? Her brother is OCD about it.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Seat Covers:slapfloor:Is Oreo practicing the helicopter? Her brother is OCD about it.


The throwing their head back and rolling it around while staring off into the heavens? She does it all the time. She's never satisfied unless her ears fly all over the place when she does it.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> The throwing their head back and rolling it around while staring off into the heavens? She does it all the time. She's never satisfied unless her ears fly all over the place when she does it.


OMGosh Miracle, my black paint boer, does that ALL the time! It's funny! I call it showing off her horns. LOL!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> The throwing their head back and rolling it around while staring off into the heavens? She does it all the time. She's never satisfied unless her ears fly all over the place when she does it.


She is beautiful! Wow has she grown!! Thanks for the pictures! 

That is hilarious!! :ROFL: Goats are so crazy. Cosmo does it too. I wonder why they do it?? I guess to make us laugh and wonder...


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

He's so handsome! Love that thick beard. I want to love on him. I didn't used to like bucks but some of them are really just such loveable lugs.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! 

He is very gentle and well-mannered, but not the lovey type. He is quite stinky so it wouldn't be very fun to hug him.  Hehe..


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice thanx for sharing


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

How do you get him to mind you so well


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Betsy it was the way he was raised. Im on my 2nd RNSH buck. Both gentle & well behaved but I will let CrossRoads answer more in detail.


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Betsy it was the way he was raised. Im on my 2nd RNSH buck. Both gentle & well behaved but I will let CrossRoads answer more in detail.


 I am new to raising goats and I am thinking about putting my 10 year old son in 4 H but I know I can't use Ziki he is just to spoiled and is very unruly sometimes but he is my love. I just have alot to learn before I even start to get my son in 4 H I have tried treats and clickers and he still don't listen a whole lot he does know the word NO And come I take him alot on walks with my dog, we live in the country so he stays. On a leash till I get on the trail then off the leash comes and he stays next to me and minds but when we are home he is just a brat to other people except me and my family if he doesn't know you he try's to ram them and run them down and I would like him not to do that so I have to put him in my other pen or on his leash I just wish he would be nice to other people is this normal for goats or is Ziki just being bossy and mean


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Betsy it was the way he was raised. Im on my 2nd RNSH buck. Both gentle & well behaved but I will let CrossRoads answer more in detail.


Exactly. It is the way they are raised. We didn't raise Rich, but have had lots of experience with raising bucks. DO NOT cuddle or play with bucks. It isn't worth it in the end. They get pushy and eventually aggressive in a very short time (in our experience!!). We decided to leave our second newest buck Teflon alone for the most part. He would not let anyone touch him or come near him when we first got him. I kind of liked that! He will come up to you now and loves to be scratched, but we don't spend hardly anytime with him and he still respects us. We get him out quite often for pictures, and he behaves pretty well. He has not shown any signs of aggressionor dominance to us yet, and is almost 1 year old. 

Our biggest doe, Cosmo is very mean to other people. She wasa quad so was bottle raised. She was the sweetest little thing as a young goat,but one day a little girl messed with her horns and Cosmo pushed her away. Ever since then no one other than my sister and I can go in the fence with her. She doesn't like me, but doesn't try anything. She LOVES her owner( my sister!) and follows her around like a big dog. I don't have a clue why. 

Once a goat gets nasty, we have not been successful in getting them nice. So be very careful how you treat them as kids, it will greatly change how they treat you. Either for the better or for the worse.


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

When he was a baby my husband brought him home to me from the swap meet. And then he almost died on me I had to take him to the vet and I spent alot of money to make him healthy and strong and better . The vet said he was only three days old and I had to bottle feed him and he used to wear diapers because at the time it was winter and he was my first goat and only goat I got so scared to put him out so I put baby diapers on him and let him be in with the house with the family he even slept with me a few nights when he was a baby he was very very spoiled Then I had a indoor pen made for him and at five months old I finally put him out But when he was a baby he was so good also I had him fixed when he was a baby. My son used to play with him alot when he was a baby but nobody was ever mean to him we just over spoiled him I think he used to try to head but my jack Russell dog but I told him no and now there best friends I have learned a lesson , never let them get away with everything I used to say he's a baby let him do what he wants now I regret it lol


----------

